
Show HN: Deploy and scale your application on AWS with Docker Swarm services - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/scale-docker-swarm-on-aws/
======
brudgers
An interesting blog post, not sure it really meets the spirit of 'Show HN'
since the link is not to something that people can try out or play with. Might
be better suited as a regular submission.

~~~
alexellisuk
Have you watched the video? It's a very practical application that you
absolutely can try out and play with. AWS offers a year's free processing with
EC2 instances, so there is plenty of room for experimentation without any
cost.

~~~
brudgers
Yes.

